
Coding Is Over - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@loorinm/coding-is-over-6d653abe8da8
======
elliotec
"GraphQL will completely replace REST in the coming years." What the hell?
Where's your source for that?

She says the solution is that product managers should be able to make an app
do whatever they want to do and skip the engineers. This makes her sound very
inexperienced. Don't you think we would have gotten there by now if possible?

So her new mission is to create a drag and drop interface that can build every
app every company would ever want, and she doesn't have a clue how to do it
"but probably with React." Nice.

Does she think the only thing requiring code are websites? Does she think we
can just drag and drop Google search algorithms and space shuttle software
into existence?

This almost seems like a troll article.

~~~
cortesoft
I am pretty sure it is satire. It has to be, right?

------
santaclaus
> When many products are essentially the same app with different color schemes
> and copy, why are we still coding?

Self driving cars, virtual and augmented reality, the automation of
everything, consumer level fabrication, the explosion of machine learning and
data science into everywhere... I think there is plenty of room in the world
for more code!

------
kreutz
Such clickbait. "Coding" will never be over. We've come along way from punch
cards and it will continue to be abstracted further and further.

~~~
martijndwars
Abstracted further and further, up to the point where someone without
programming experience can tell a computer to do the thing it should do,
making "coding" (or at least how we know it now) redundant. Have you thought
about it this way?

~~~
brador
Actually abstracted further and further until AI takes over and they meet.
That is the moment coding will be over.

------
xiaoma
Previously submitted here (over the past four days):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957926)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957544)

------
andrewjl
Clickbait-y headline. But the author makes some valid points. Software
engineering is in the end just problem solving. And re-implementing already
resolved issues from scratch does not a good engineer make. (And by that I
mean in a professional context, not in the beginning for purely educational
purposes. I learned web dev by re-writing a simple Twitter clone from scratch
and still recommend that as the best way to get one's feet wet.)

There are untold opportunities to make the tools we use to build software more
capable and reduce the cognitive load that a large code base imposes on it's
engineering team. The next few years should be interesting.

~~~
aries1980
The thing is the problems are never solved. They might be solved in one way,
for one given case, but problems can't be generalised at that scale.

Just look at the tyres. You use different width, different patterns for
different road types, per season. And the industry is still evolving!

Even a programming language can't fit to all scenarios!

------
platz
> My current undertaking is to build an easy-to-use drag-and-drop interface.

We tried that in the 90's with Rapid Application Development (RAD), massive
code-gen, and clunky workflow abstraction tools.

It didn't work. Coders simply cannot be replaced easily with power user's
tools.

Unless you are building a product that is not differentiated in any way from
your competitors. (Cost, functionality, services.. etc.) But if not, then how
do you hope to stay in business?

Wix and Squarespace are nice, but lets acknowledge they are targeting a
completely different market than corporate startups.

------
galistoca
> This makes her sound very inexperienced.

[https://medium.com/@loorinm/becoming-a-software-engineer-
is-...](https://medium.com/@loorinm/becoming-a-software-engineer-is-hard-
bc125c5eb69d#.in3ac9834) She was admitted to "Hack Reactor" in October 2015.
Well that escalated quickly.

~~~
dang
Whoa, that crosses the line. If you think someone is wrong, explain why
substantively, not by digging up details from their résumé. Your snarky swipe
at the end is particularly distasteful. Please don't do that when commenting
here.

Edit: I see that we've had to warn you about this before
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11624990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11624990)).
This is really not ok for this site, so if you do it again we will ban you.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11981661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11981661)
and marked it off-topic.

